# using mullien and comfrey ...



## motdaugrnds

These are two "medicinal" plants I am researching in an attempt to better understand what parts to use, how to use them and when to harvest them.

I am running across conflicting statements about all this and would very much appreciate any "experience" one might have had in actually using these plants.

My comfrey is Block 14 (first year plants) and I have both 1st year and 2nd year old mullien plants.


----------



## chickenista

I use both.
Mullien: I use it for lung issues. My dad doesn't breathe all that well and mullien helps a lot. It really works.
If you are going to make tea with it, use a muslin/cotton bag instead of a tea ball. There are little hairs that are irritating.
I have smoked it as well and am pleased with the results. Take only tiny puffs. It really clears your lungs and it is an intense feeling.

Comfrey: You will never catch me without comfrey salve. Ever. It is the only boo boo treatment we even have. I react well to it and it works amazingly well for me. I can grow skin over a cut overnight with comfrey and small scrapes are gone by morning completely.
I love the stuff. Love, love it.
Makes great animal feed and compost tea as well.

I personally do not take it internally. I know how well my body works with comfrey externally, but I don't want to drink it, but that's just me. I haven't needed it for anything internally, but I would drink it if needed.


----------



## motdaugrnds

Neat chickenista.

What parts of the Mullein do you use?

Will you share your recipie for the comfrey salve please?


----------



## chickenista

I use the leaves and ..um.. I don't really use a recipe. It is just comfrey oil (oil in which comfrey as been steeped), beeswax and lavender essential oil and a bit of Vit. E.
I just do it until the consistency is right.

'They' have released a great study on lavender oil and resistant bacteria.


----------



## PennyJ

chickenista, will you share how you smoke it? What do you do to prepare the leaves?


----------



## motdaugrnds

Thanks chickenista

Do you know anything about using the other parts of Mullein? I've read the leaves were poisonous; yet also that they are useful.


----------



## chickenista

PennyJ said:


> chickenista, will you share how you smoke it? What do you do to prepare the leaves?


You can either roll it or throw it into a pipe. I prefer a pipe.
I just use dried and crumbled leaves.
It is mild.. as is the tea. Not a lot of flavor to it and no harshness.
But puff it lightly. No dragging it deep into your lungs with a single huge suck.
It really opens up the lungs and I cannot imagine what a huge drag would be like.
The tea is a more subtle way to get it into your system, but not as immediate.


----------



## marinemomtatt

Mullein is a GREAT plant for healing.
Leaves for lung issues... Tincture, tea/infusion and moxibustion/smoke
Roots along with St. John's Wort for spinal issues...Tincture
Flowers for Ear aches...infused oil or tincture in a pinch.
Flowers as a pain reliever...tincture

Comfrey, is another favorite in our home, its right there with St. John's Wort.
Comfrey leaf with flowers and flower stems as infusion used in compresses for breaks, strains and sprains.
The same plant parts infused in oil for the same conditions plus SHALLOW wounds and I use it in a joint, tendon and muscle salve.
Comfrey leaf and flower tincture for external applications.
I put Comfrey leaves along with apple cider vinegar and seaweed into my chicken waterers when any of the girls seem to be ailing.

I have used Comfrey leaf in infusions...only a small pinch to one qt. water...the other herbs in the infusion are handfuls.


----------



## PennyJ

Thank you, chickenista


----------



## Lannie

I use mullein, also, not only on us but on our animals. I helped my horses through a particularly nasty bout of pneumonia once by boiling stockpots full of mullein and comfrey leaves and roots and dumping the tea in their water trough. I also made a pretty darned effective cough syrup once with mullein root.

An infusion made with the flower of mullein is a safe pain relieving sedative for cats. I've used it on all of our young cats after spaying and neutering. 

Comfrey I couldn't live without! I use the roots, chopped up, on bumps and bruises, and if I can get some on there within 15 or 20 minutes, it never BECOMES a bump or a bruise, no matter how hard I've smacked my shin! LOL! I also have used the root tea to heal a bleeding stomach ulcer I had years ago. It only took two cups of tea. Any kind of internal bleeding responds well to comfrey root tea.

I only had dried root once (it was winter and the ground was frozen) when someone smashed their finger, so I boiled some dried root and put the root pieces on the smashed finger, and my aunt, who was visiting, found out that the slightly mucilaginous tea from the boiled roots made a WONDERFUL skin softener. So I use that, too. 

Comfrey leaf works well for bumps/bruises/strains, etc. but it's not as effective as the root, so I use the root for that. I used to put the dried leaves in tea combined with other herbs like yarrow, mullein, and coltsfoot, if I was feeling sick, but I haven't been sick in years, so I don't bother to harvest the leaves anymore.

By the way, it's Bocking #14 (not block 14) you have. Russian comfrey. The seeds are sterile, so it won't re-seed and become invasive, however, the roots will make new plants if they're cut, so if you harvest roots, do it judiciously and it will serve you well for many years to come. The Russian (Bocking #14) has a higher allantoin content, which is the part of the plant that encourages healing. 

~Lannie

P.S. The above statements have not been evaluated by the FDA and are not intended to treat, cure, prevent, blah, blah, blah...


----------



## motdaugrnds

Let me be clear please. You all use Mullein "flowers" internally (on humans)?

An "infusion" is something you drink?
A "tincture" you drink too? 

The "comfrey" (Bocking 14 lol) use all parts "externally" but can make a tea to drink from the "leaves" and "roots"?

I don't know why; but I'm having a hard time wrapping my teeny brain around all this.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Comfrey leaves, stalks, and roots contain Allontoin (roots containing the most), yes Bocking14 has more Allontoin. This is all correct.

Correction that is I M P O R T A N T! Bringing Comfrey leaves, stalks, or roots to a BOIL will sadly DESTROY the Allontoin!

When mentioning Comfrey being used "internally," it is important to point out that Comfrey leaves, stalks, and roots contain PA's, which can cause liver damage. The roots contain the most! There is a lot of misinformation out there. 

There are also a lot more uses for Comfrey, an amazing Herb. I am tired, heading off for bed, will post more in the morning.


----------



## Capt Quirk

When we moved to Georgia 2 years ago, we noticed some Mulien growing all over. Found out what it was, and that it was a medicinal herb. Still haven't done anything with it, since I am a little uncomfortable with some old fashioned herbal treatments. I would hate to poison us by accident, just trying to calm an itch or something.


----------



## marinemomtatt

Infusion is basically a strong 'tea'...approx. 1 oz. of herb is placed into a qt. jar, boiling water is add to the top and then capped and allowed to sit for 2, 4 or 8 hours, it all depends on the herb/root/seed being used.

Tincture can be used internally or externally (the infusion can be used externally as well).
Tinctures are usually taken by the drop or drops (Valerian is an exception, tsps.), tasty tinctures can be taken under the tongue...nasty tasting ones the drops are mixed in water.

Comfrey is great for healing broken bones...now lets say one is in a cast, well can't rub a salve, or compress through the cast so Comfrey tincture can be 'poured'/'dripped' down into the cast (so I've been told...~lol~...).


----------



## ChristieAcres

Here are some uses for Comfrey (Bocking14), which is the only variety I grow now:

Mulch (Permaculture---plant next to each fruit tree, for feeding the tree)
Fertilizer (great for flowers & tomatoes)
Layering leaves when building new gardening beds
Compost Igniter
Livestock feed
Slug "magnet"
Use in the bath to soften and heal skin
Comfrey Oil is used for muscles, tendons, and ligaments (broken bones...)
Comfrey Salve is used for skin issues like rashes, shallow scratches, bug bites, burns, etc...ALWAYS WASH or DISINFECT broken skin before applying Comfrey as it heals the outer skin quickly and can heal over infection... 
Hang dry Comfrey for use in the Winter. When rehydrating, use warm NOT boiling water, if you are using externally as a compress or other treatment.

*The FDA prohibits the sale of products used internally*, which contain Comfrey. If you have a liver condition, it is important you check with your Dr. and also are monitored if you decide to ingest anything with Comfrey in it. As I wrote in my last post, the roots contain the highest amount of PA's. What isn't as commonly known, is the first emerging Comfrey leaves in the Spring contain more PA's then subsequent leaves. For that reason, I avoid feeding our critters those first Comfrey leaves (mulch, fertilizer, or compost pile).

PA's? Pyrrolizidine and Symphtocynoglossine Alkaloids


----------



## motdaugrnds

This all helps so much. I am grateful.


----------



## free-2-b-me

I have been drinking mullein tea for 3 months now . I have COPD . The mullein tea has made breathing easier . It thins the mucus that plugs my lungs so it comes up more easily . Also helps the sinuses . 
I pick the leaves from the first year plants (rosettes ) , wash them , spin out the water in my salad spinner , then dry them in the dehydrator . Once they are dry I crush them , then vacuum seal them in bags . 
I run the crushed leaves in a bullet blender to grind them before use .
I use 3 tablespoons of this to a quart of water . I boil it in a stainless steel pan then simmer for about 10 minutes . Let set a little to cool and then pour through a coffee filter . I keep it in the fridge . I make it every other day . It has a 2 day life in the fridge is what I read on the net . 
I drink a cup in the morning and one before bed . 
I have gathered seed and will plant my own crop in the spring . I have been harvesting from various spots but I want my own crop .

*****One must be careful handling the mullein leaves especially once dry . The hairs if inhaled or ingested can cause throat irritation .


----------



## motdaugrnds

free-2-b-me that is great experiential information. Thank you so much!


----------



## marinemomtatt

free-2-b-me, your mullein leaves would have a longer shelf-life if you put them whole into your vacuum seal bags.

I wish I could get my COPD mom to use 'natural' helps, I feel her quality of life would improve!


----------



## free-2-b-me

marinemomtatt .... I probably will do that next year with the crop that I grow . I am just hoping that I will have enough to get through the winter with what I do have . 

I am not much for doctors and medicines . I am always looking for alternatives to my ailments .


----------



## motdaugrnds

free-2-b-me you sound like me and David. We never go to a doctor for meds unless it appears to be absolutely neccessary; and we have not developed a severe cold, flu or any other ailment for so many years I cannot count.

I'm sure you have special/preferred items you start taking immediately when symptoms start appearing. Here is what David and I do:

At first sign of a cold/flu: (until symptoms disappear)
Vit C (1,000 mg) 3 tabs twice daily (Rose hips if you have them)
Echinacea 3 tabs twice daily (roots of plant if you have them)

This year we are adding some herbal remedies to our med chest, one of which is mullein. When I get it all experimented with, I will let people know what it is and how it works here.


----------



## Capt Quirk

motdaugrnds said:


> free-2-b-me you sound like me and David. We never go to a doctor for meds unless it appears to be absolutely neccessary;


I have found most doctors are self absorbed quacks, and usually need to be dragged in to see on, and have my time wasted. That said, antibiotics and good pain meds are always welcome, since I have yet to find a plant or root that does the job. In a pinch, I have been know to use bovine penicillin to knock out bronchitis or pneumonia.


----------



## copperpennykids

Best use EVER for Mullein tea:

Breast infection. Seriously good stuff.

About 8 years ago I got a very bad breast infection - feverish, incredible pain in my lower back and of course very tender and swollen breast area (yes, I was breast feeding). My midwife told me to pull the leaves off of the mullein plant and simmer it in hot water for about 1 hour. I drank about 2 quarts of the tea that day and also used the leaves (they are large and soft) as warm compresses on the infected breast. 

By the next day I was almost 100%. Much more effective than antibiotics and I didn't have to go to the doctor and wait for an hour to be seen  . Stayed home and rested like you are supposed to!

We also use it for upper respiratory things and for a general blood cleanser. Totally safe to use the leaves, at least. 

We have used comfrey as well, but all I have done is comfrey leaf tea and/or poultice with the leaves.


----------



## Sanza

I made a poultice with comfrey leaves when I stepped on a nail this past summer and my doctor was amazed at how well and how fast it was healing by the 2nd day - I had gone to him to get some test results, not for the nail puncture but showed it to him anyway.


----------



## motdaugrnds

I raked some brush and pulled some large tree limbs into a pile. After a couple of hours of this, the area between my shoulder blades was hurting (deep inside). I created a poultice of comfrey by blending the leaves to a fine mulch, placing it in 4 layers of cheese cloth, placing that on my back with saran wrap over it and all secured by surgical tape. I left it on 24 hrs and, at the end of that time, my back still hurt badly and now it had a rash that itched!


----------



## ChristieAcres

motdaugrnds said:


> I raked some brush and pulled some large tree limbs into a pile. After a couple of hours of this, the area between my shoulder blades was hurting (deep inside). I created a poultice of comfrey by blending the leaves to a fine mulch, placing it in 4 layers of cheese cloth, *placing that on my back with saran wrap over it and all secured by surgical tape*. I left it on *24 hrs *and, at the end of that time, my back still hurt badly and now it had a rash that itched!


Sorry to hear that. I am very curious where you read to use a Poultice in that fashion and for that length of time? The Comfrey was decomposing in the Poultice you prepared, rotting, yikes :shocked: No wonder you got a rash!


----------



## romysbaskets

When making a poultice from any herb, there is a time frame with which to use it, like a simple guideline. Some sites recommend as long as overnight but that in and of itself simply means about an 8 hour period as a maximum use suggestion. So when using a poultice, changing it out every few hours or so during the day may be preferable for you. This way you can check your skin for sensitivity issues. Also keeping in mind that yes, the plants do break down and you do want to keep a fresher poultice against your skin. 

I swear by Garlic Mullein drops for any ear aches or infections. This works amazingly well!

You can also experiment with Comfrey Oil or Salve instead of a poultice. These are much easier to just put on your skin and seldom cause any issues with a rash. In fact they are used for rash treatment.


----------



## ChristieAcres

romysbaskets said:


> When making a poultice from any herb, there is a time frame with which to use it, like a simple guideline. Some sites recommend as long as overnight but that in and of itself simply means about an 8 hour period as a maximum use suggestion. So when using a poultice, changing it out every few hours or so during the day may be preferable for you. This way you can check your skin for sensitivity issues. Also keeping in mind that yes, the plants do break down and you do want to keep a fresher poultice against your skin.
> 
> I swear by Garlic Mullein drops for any ear aches or infections. This works amazingly well!
> 
> You can also experiment with Comfrey Oil or Salve instead of a poultice. These are much easier to just put on your skin and seldom cause any issues with a rash. In fact they are used for rash treatment.


Yes, all correct! I use my Comfrey Oil on muscles, tendons, and ligaments with zero reactions. Fresh Comfrey can even cause rashes when handled fresh by some people. I have no issues handling it fresh, surprising me a bit, as I have very sensitive skin!


----------



## motdaugrnds

Yikes! I definately mis-used this comfrey! It has literally taken a week for that rash to stop itching!

I will know better next time.

Can you give me a recipie for making the comfrey oil?


----------



## marinemomtatt

Okay...this is what I do, and just did.
I prefer fresh leaves but dried will also work...Spring or Fall leaves.
I chopped the leaves, place in a glass bowl that will fit on top of a metal pan half full of water...don't allow water to touch the glass bowl. I then add Extra Virgin Olive oil to the bowl of chopped leaves, enough oil to coat the leaves, and then some. I turn on the stove to a simmer...never allow water to boil. I'll allow the water to simmer all day...keep checking water level, don't allow the pan to simmer dry...I shut the stove off overnight then in the morning I simmer again until the leaves are all crispy. I then strain the oil out, return to glass bowl and add more chopped leaves, simmer most of the day until the leaves are crispy then strain the oil out, add seven or eight Vit. E capsule contents, then measure oil by weight and for each ounce of oil I add 1/4 ounce of beeswax, return all to the double boiler and heat until wax has melted.
A Slowcooker can also be used instead of the double boiler method.

Most of the time when I make Comfrey salve I add other infused oils to the mother oil...St. John's Wort for nerve pain, Mullein flowers for pain, Rosemary for its anti-inflammatory actions....
Last week I made up a salve using Comfrey Root and leaves, I've been suffering for two years from a tailbone issue, I've tried everything short of going to the doctor (no way do I want him fondling my sit-upon). The Comfrey root salve also has SJW, I wanted to add Arnica but I'm not sure whether or not the oil has gone rancid, I'm not real familiar with the scent of Arnica.


----------



## CrossAcres

I don't know much about comfrey, but I use mullein in teas as well as smoke it mixed with damiana in a cigarette. I don't smoke it thru a pipe as I draw pipe smoke harder than cigarettes. I've alsp been a smoker for 30 years, so the "heavy" smoke doesn't bother me.:drum:


----------

